# my 18l tank



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hello,
at first I wanted to introduce myself:
I'm 18 years old and I live in Hamburg (Germany). I still go to school. My hobbies are needless to say aquaristic, fishing, drive by bike/car etc.
Please excuse my not very good English (I'll try my best!)

Okay and now my 18 l tank, which runs since 2nd january 2007.
I used only Ada Aqua soil as substrate. I fertilize with Dennerle (V30, E15 and A1).
For lightning I use a desklamp with 11Watt an 6500K.
The inhabitants are B/W- and R/W-bees.
So, I hope you like it! It's my first "aquascaping-tank"...
That picture I sent to the Ada-contest:








Yesterday before redesigning:








Yesterday after redesigning:








(The red plants in the backround have to grow a bit higher; I cut them so low because they shold have the chance to root)
Please give me any hints, what I could do better or what's very good in your Eyes. 
Thank you!
Regards Timo


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Can't see the pics.:heh:


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

It's nice to have you, Berkley! But like zQ said, the photos are not showing up


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry for that! I edited the thread.
regards timo


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

Very nice tanks.


----------



## gas (Jul 27, 2006)

yes nice tank I really like it
What is the size of it?


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
thank you!
It's 30x30x20cm (20cm is the high).
regards Timo


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah ! Very nice for a 1st layout, ah nice red plant for a 11w desk lamp too :heh:


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey berkley,

Nice tank you got there, May i know where you get the dennerlle fertilizer? i've been trying hard to get them ...

EDwin


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey Edwin,
here in Germany you could get them in every shop. In german onlineshops it will not be a problem to get these.
regards Timo


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great skills!

Why Dennerle over Tropica?


----------



## nevada (Apr 3, 2005)

Timo,

Thanks for the reply, could you direct me to an onlineshops?

Edwin


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

you have a pn
regards timo


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

By the way a photo of my tank before 2 days.










And a photo of one of my shrimps









I hope you like it! You can also say what you don't like in my tank.
regards Timo


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
here is an actual foto of that tank
Not much happend, and the red nesseae in the background grows very slowly.








and here one of my favourite female shrimps








I hope you like it!
If you don't like something, please say it, so that I do it better next time.
Regards
Timo


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Wow, very impressive for your first aquascape! I love how the carpet in the front slowly bends and rises to make a small hill-like scape on the right side.

Is it possible to take send some pictures taken from the side so the soil and the bottom leafs are visible? 

I'll subscribe to this topic to see how your scape evolves....


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
thank you for your positive critics!
But I do not complete understand what kind of picture do you want! (language problems^^).
Do you want a foto over the hc or wanna see one, were you see the soil, and roots of the hc?
Regards
Timo


----------



## LordSul (Mar 17, 2006)

Sorry for my enlgish, Ill try to be more clear thistime  
What I meant was, the pictures you sent above are from the front. What I asked was, pictures taken from the sides. For example, from the right side or from the left side of the tank. Am I clear this time?


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Ahhh, okay! Now I understand you!
You don't need to excuse your english, because mine is not much better^^.
tomorrow I'll try to make a side view, but I think I cannot get the full sight...
Regards 
Timo


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hello everyone,
here's an update
it didn't happend really much, but i will show you one photo of the heminathus callitrichoides "cuba" and one of the tank.
i hope you like it! critics are welcome
regards timo


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice tank.. and nice shrimps!


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hi thank you!
no more to say? any critic?^^
regards timo


----------



## LindaC (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow, what a beautiful job you have done on this tank, it looks very nice. It's hard to believe that this is your first tank, here I go getting envious again. I've been at it for over 2 years and my tank doesn't look half as nice as yours. Thanks for sharing your tank and keep up the good work.


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hi,
it happened much, so i'll update my little tank now!
i bought a morkien root, get fissidens fontanus and microsorum narrow.
i don't want to say so much and i let the pictcure speak^^
i hope you like it!
i would be very happy, if you could give me hints and critics what i could do better!
























regards timo


----------



## jeffboyarrdee (Jun 9, 2007)

I really really like this!!! This would look even better when the java fern on the left side grows in a bit more. But are you using a type of fissidens on the wood?


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hi,
thank you at first!
i hope the javafern will grow as fast as he can^^
its fissidens fontanus on the root
regards timo


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

flame moss in contrast with HC is a refreshing combination. This scape reminds me of a jungle in Indonesia.


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hey,
thank you for comment
the fissidens grows untill now good, and the fern is still beautiful
i will take more fotos if i have time!
regards timo


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

May I ask for a list of plants?

I'm especially curious about the plant in the back right corner.

Thanks


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> May I ask for a list of plants?
> 
> I'm especially curious about the plant in the back right corner.
> 
> Thanks


I'm sure that's Flame Moss, Steven.

Great choice of plants here Berkley and a good looking tank! Well done! :mrgreen:


----------



## cassiusclay (Feb 19, 2007)

nice looking tank every thing appears healthy no algae from what i see kudos


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

hi,
my plats are now:
heminathus callitrichoides "cuba"
ludwigia inclinata "cuba"
microsorum "narrow"
flamemoss
fissidens fontanus
pogostemon helferi
freshwatertang (is it the right discription of that plant?)
regards timo


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Berkley, thanks ed. At first I thought flame moss was strange, but it really is a unique and stunning plant


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Steven_Chong said:


> Thanks Berkley, thanks ed. At first I thought flame moss was strange, but it really is a unique and stunning plant


My SAEs also seem to leave it alone whereas they decimated Java moss in the same tank. (might just be one-off though).


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
i think its time for an update
The red bees are healthy and spawn! i already selected two times the worse colored shrimps and put them into my big tank.
The ulticularia graminifolia nerves me but i'll let the tank at the moment as it is because of the shrimps
Here are a few photos.
I hope you like it!
Maybe you have any hints what i could do better
Thank you.
Regards Timo


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Wonderful tank! Red Nesea is HARD to grow! So is UG. If I could just keep it planted I'd have a chance. I've never seen UG so long! Incredible!


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi,
the red nesea is already for a long time out of the tank!
Regards Timo


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful tank! I love your shrimp


----------



## Berkley (Jul 2, 2007)

thanks!
i'm pretty proud of my shrimps and they're breeding
regards timo


----------

